# Soaked but no leak



## Pipper (Jan 21, 2012)

*Water is in my floor soaking the carpet and I can’t locate the leak, I’ve snaked all the drains and use cameras to locate the problem but no luck. Has anyone ever had this problem? What can you suggest?*


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Most certainly call a licensed Plumber in your area.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Post an intro and you'll get some good advise.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

That's if your a Plumbing professional.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

I suggest you call a plumber!


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Brings me back to a bowling ball size spot of water in the carpet of a service call.
After crawling under the dwelling and no signs of leaks in copper and waste system wasn't backed up.
Diagnosed as a leaky tiled tub wall. Caulking was gone and water was trickling behind tub down wall and collecting in the hall way at foot of tub. Hope this helps.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

make some exploratory holes and see where it's wet.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you sure it's not a case of "the phantom whizzer?"


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Pipper said:


> *Water is in my floor soaking the carpet and I can’t locate the leak, I’ve snaked all the drains and use cameras to locate the problem but no luck. Has anyone ever had this problem? What can you suggest?*


Is home on a slab? I had a customer with saturated carpet nowhere near any plumbing & problem was a cracked plastic ice-maker tube.


----------



## Pipper (Jan 21, 2012)

It's a slab, I removed the carpet, the water soaks about a quarter of the room. but the funny part it's not daily but maybe once every 4-5 months for 1- 3 days at a time.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> Are you sure it's not a case of "the phantom whizzer?"


I just sprayed my drink all over the monitor... :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Pipper said:


> It's a slab, I removed the carpet, the water soaks about a quarter of the room. but the funny part it's not daily but maybe once every 4-5 months for 1- 3 days at a time.


Been raining lately?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Do you live with an alcoholic? Maybe he wets the floors.....:laughing:


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> Are you sure it's not a case of "the phantom whizzer?"


I had the same problem in college. Till i had a girl spend the night. Told me i got up in the middle of the night and pissed in the closet. Always wondered why it smelt funny in there after the weekend.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I just sprayed my drink all over the monitor... :laughing:


as long as it wasn't a good single malt.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> as long as it wasn't a good single malt.


I didn't want to admit it was just water with a twist of lemon on a Saturday night... :laughing:


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Been raining lately?


Just diagnosed my second one of these in six months yesterday.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Pipper said:


> It's a slab, I removed the carpet, the water soaks about a quarter of the room. but the funny part it's not daily but maybe once every 4-5 months for 1- 3 days at a time.


Is it near a tub? Could be the overflow. 
Is it near and exterior wall? Could be a Irrigation sprinkler head spraying on a poorly caulked window, door or light fixture. 
Like Redwood asked... Has it been raining lately? VTR flashing.
Is it near a shower? Could be bad caulking. 
Is it near a water heater? Check the T&P.
Also check the condensation line. 

It could be a number of things, but the strangest one I have ever run into was... H.O. called me and said his kitchen was flooded. It only leaked every once in a while and always at night. The only time it leaked was when he ran the dishwasher at night before he went to bed.

To make a very long and somewhat embarasing story short... It turned out to be a cracked CPVC pipe on the hot feed for the kitchen under the slab. It only leaked when the pressure was high (at night 12 - 2am) and hot water had just run through the pipe softening it just enough to allow the crack to open up. Otherwise no leak. When I pressure tested this house I was not able to detect a leak at 100psi with the pipe cold. With the pipe hot it leaked at 60 psi. 

I did find the leak but not on the first visit. :furious:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

TPWinc said:


> Is it near a tub? Could be the overflow.
> Is it near and exterior wall? Could be a Irrigation sprinkler head spraying on a poorly caulked window, door or light fixture.
> Like Redwood asked... Has it been raining lately? VTR flashing.
> Is it near a shower? Could be bad caulking.
> ...


CPVc under a slab?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> CPVc under a slab?


I agree.
That just sounds like a VERY bad idea.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> CPVc under a slab?


Manifolded under the slab too! :wallbash:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeeeekkkkkkkk!:no:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I didn't want to admit it was just water with a twist of lemon on a Saturday night... :laughing:


I got off the sauce, with the Lord's help almost 20 years ago. I don't miss the cheap swill, benders and blackouts, but I do miss Hacker-Pschorr wheis bier (sp?,) sippin' whiskey and good scotch.
To all my brother plumbers out there, enjoy adult beverages in moderation, and don't drink and drive. I had 2 DUI's, so I wasn't very smart about it.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

422 plumber said:


> I got off the sauce, with the Lord's help almost 20 years ago. I don't miss the cheap swill, benders and blackouts, but I do miss Hacker-Pschorr wheis bier (sp?,) sippin' whiskey and good scotch.
> To all my brother plumbers out there, enjoy adult beverages in moderation, and don't drink and drive. I had 2 DUI's, so I wasn't very smart about it.


It doesn't take much these days for a dui. And they take it very serious here in NM.


----------

